# Leaning post storage



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find an underseat storage tray for a leaning post?

Thanks


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

check with somebody that builds them. I also found a soft bag that fits under leaning posts as well google leaning post bag


----------



## Aluma-Tex (Mar 12, 2008)

*storage tray*

pm sent


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Go to an air-conditioning company (I chose Alex's AC in LaMarque) and have them make one to your specs -bend sheet metal or aluminum- they bend metal for a living.
They made mine for about $100. Drop it in from the top and hinge the pad with piano hinge


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

Not to Hi Jack the original post , but I need one too. Where did you wind up getting one, if you did?


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

eastern metals


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

I havent yet


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

I measured the dimensions of my leaning post storage troth and went shopping.

I found an Igloo cooler tray that fit nicely, I make use of the container my cast net came in, and I found some Boat Mate racks that worked good for me.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I raided the wife's kitchen for the Rubber Made containers to fit in mine.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris Mapp in Port O Conner carries the fiberglass trays that mount to leaning posts. UPS delivers in time for Christmas my friend.


----------



## Robert_S (Dec 4, 2014)

I know this is an old forum, but did u ever find a storage tray for your leaning post?


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

I have1 you can have . It came out of a Nautic Star leaning post . Brand new . never used


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

I got lucky, mine fits one 4-gallon and one 6-gallon milk crates. Good storage but not waterproof.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Blue Polaski said:


> Not to Hi Jack the original post , but I need one too. Where did you wind up getting one, if you did?


We make fiberglass storage trays to fit. 956-399-3272


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

There was a man on Craigs List advertising them.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

My neighbor Earl made mine 17 years ago out of 316 stainless! 3600 boxes are shown...I ran a PVC drain tube out of the bottom for the wet trips and have never had a problem. You can see the brake in the bottom to drain.

And I can lift the entire tray out for security.

He runs a fab shop by Northline Mall.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice.



Harbormaster said:


> My neighbor Earl made mine 17 years ago out of 316 stainless! 3600 boxes are shown...I ran a PVC drain tube out of the bottom for the wet trips and have never had a problem. You can see the brake in the bottom to drain.
> 
> And I can lift the entire tray out for security.
> 
> He runs a fab shop by Northline Mall.


----------

